# Alice is part Bichon?



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

at least it looks to me like she is. i'll post a picture. she looks HUGE to me - i'm not sure. if you want her age, it's in my signature. please check there before asking. also, yes - i am very frustrated with the breeder because in these pictures she has a very dirty face. i think she looks sickly, but i'm not sure. her coat and size is what triggered me to think she was part bichon. i'm at the point now where i can't chose to cancel (i couldn't before), so please don't bring that up.. thanks. i'm just curious if she looks part bichon to you.

their excuse for her face was that she was eating canned food and they just wiped it off and it was all wet. those are some ugly tear stains i'm going to have to deal with.. they haven't started any topknot (with just the band), even though her hair looks quite long to me.

does she look huge to you?


















they haven't told me her weight yet - so i just keep asking. apparently it's storming and they don't want to get her out? uhm...? yeah, i'm not entirely sure what that's all about.

anyways, she looks mixed to me and really big. what do you think? how much should she weigh at her age?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Her fur looks too smooth and silky to be bichon.I would say she's a big Maltese. I think she looks adorable. I know 2 of my Malts are bigger,7 and 8 pounds,the other 2 are 4 and 6 pounds. The larger ones are much srurdier,I never hear their joints pop,like I do the 2 smaller ones. I think there's something to be said for a little bigger Malt,they're much sturdier,so I don't have to worry as much when they play.
I say enjoy her and hope she stays healthy.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I will be blunt. Not trying to hurt your feelings, but Alice Ana is a poorly bred Maltese. The puppy hasn't been bathed that is why her coat looks like it does. She has minumum tear staining. Going from the person holding her, her size is about 2 1/2 to 3 lbs. Because she is dirty, it's hard to tell what kind of coat she has. You asked. I am hoping I am wrong about her size. She will be about 6 to 7 lbs for sure. Maybe bigger. 
My third Maltese looked like her. I learned the hard way what a truly well bred Maltese should look like.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Tina, yes i know she is poorly bred  i knew too late though. thanks for the replies though. i'm not worrying about her size - she's still going to be my baby. it's just that i want to know how much this breeder lies. all poor breeders are going to lie though... :/ not much i can do.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm sorry, maybe it's me, but she doesn't look like she's been well cared for. It makes me sad. Is this a pet store? sort of looks like that in the background. I hope you're not in for heartache before long.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It's hard to say if she looks part Bichon. She looks a little larger than the average at her age, but it's difficult to predict size. As far as her looking sickly, I am no expert on that, but I am sure that someone else can give you a better opinion

When you get her, take her to the vet and get a full checkup and bloodwork. 

Shelby, I'm really sorry that you are dealing with these aggravations. I know how badly you want your puppy.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> It's hard to say if she looks part Bichon. She looks a little larger than the average at her age, but it's difficult to predict size. As far as her looking sickly, I am no expert on that, but I am sure that someone else can give you a better opinion
> 
> When you get her, take her to the vet and get a full checkup and bloodwork.
> 
> Shelby, I'm really sorry that you are dealing with these aggravations. I know how badly you want your puppy.


honestly, if it were up to me, i would not be getting her. but now that i'm in for it - the only thing i can do is take her to the vet as soon as we get her back and keep her as healthy and happy as i can. she is just very dirty right now. certainly that will change when i get her.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

She definitely looks like a bigger pup and yes, she is very dirty. Let's hope they give her a bath before sending her to you! I don't think she's part Bichon but I agree with Tina, a very poorly bred pup but i've seen worse!. 

I know she will be loved with you!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Shelby, it seems like they keep her crated. You will have to be very patient and consistent in socializing her. We are here to help you as much as we can. I had a Bichon a few years before I got Nikki, and when she came home with me, she had never been outside a crate. (She was from a pet shop) I didn't know much back then about socialization, and she was very fearful of everything all of her life. Maybe I am wrong and they do socialize their dogs, but just in case...

So that is one of the reasons why I (and others here) want help others help their dogs.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I know your are going to give her very good care Shelby. You can't change how your mom is feeling about the cost of Maltese. It looks like they raise their dogs in a small shed that does have air conditioning. Just no place to bath the dogs in. I would be embaressessed to send a picture of their new puppy in the shape it is in. She looks cute. The breeder probably isn't hiding anything. A lot of puppies have tear staining, that doesn't mean they are poorly kept. It's caused by a pigment called porphyins that is in the tears and saliva of some dogs. 
You will have to send us pictures after you get her home and have her coat clean. She will look all different then. She is a cute puppy.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks everyone - i'm super anxious to get her. i'm actually very scared because it's going to change my life (for the better  ). i forgot to mention that the breeder kept saying that she was growling at her while they were trying to clean her face and she growled when they woke her up. they said it was cute. i thought it was the beginning of a behavioral issue. then again, they said they play with the puppies a lot because they have grandchildren who love to play with them. it's a very sad thing and i really hope the other puppies are going to good homes...

edit: i will most def. send pictures once i clean her up. she's going to be one loved puppy!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she's in need of a bath, but look at that sweet face:wub: I can't wait for the day you have her in your arms, she's going to give you so much love and oddles of kisses. I think she is adorable, you can't change how she was bred, so just enjoy every moment with that precious baby


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

I think she is very very cute. Really bigger matls are more healthy. I am sure when you get him or her home and clean them up you will find out that you have a special little one there. Look at it this way....if they are not good breeders you are getting that little furball out of the mess. I say bless your little heart..She or he might grow up to be a very very beautiful malt.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, for a 10-week-old pup she looks huge.

And yep, I'm thinkin' she's a Bichon mix. Bichon and Maltese pups
do look very similiar. This is why many mills mix the two.

My Daisy definately had some Bichon going on. But let me tell ya
she blossomed into the biggest, most beautiful Maltese I've known.

Daisy passed just short of her 15th birthday. For what she went
thru, the 3-years prior coming to me (left in a flea infested backyard)
I must say this gal had guts. Tough old broad, with bad legs, but 
otherwise a healthy, happy, loving, bossy, doggie. 

Your pup will be fine. I know she will thrive. :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

3Maltmom said:


> Yep, for a 10-week-old pup she looks huge.
> 
> And yep, I'm thinkin' she's a Bichon mix. Bichon and Maltese pups
> do look very similiar. This is why many mills mix the two.
> ...



If I was able to pick a mixed breed to adopt, I'd pick a Malt/Bichon. Most Bichons are absolutely delightful dogs.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Alice Ana said:


> thanks everyone - i'm super anxious to get her. i'm actually very scared because it's going to change my life (for the better  ). i forgot to mention that the breeder kept saying that she was growling at her while they were trying to clean her face and she growled when they woke her up. they said it was cute. i thought it was the beginning of a behavioral issue. then again, they said they play with the puppies a lot because they have grandchildren who love to play with them. it's a very sad thing and i really hope the other puppies are going to good homes...
> 
> edit: i will most def. send pictures once i clean her up. she's going to be one loved puppy!


when we first got Emily she'd growl everytime anyone moved her. I just moved her anyway and eventually she learned not to do it. Once in a while if she's startled in her sleep she'll growl..I think it's a Maltese thing.Guessing since none of the other breeds of dogs were had ever did that.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> when we first got Emily she'd growl everytime anyone moved her. I just moved her anyway and eventually she learned not to do it. Once in a while if she's startled in her sleep she'll growl..I think it's a Maltese thing.Guessing since none of the other breeds of dogs were had ever did that.


I would say it's more of a personality thing rather than a Maltese thing. Bisou doesn't growl at all. 

Shelby, enjoy your puppy when you get her. It's okay to have a bigger maltese..they're less fragile, so don't worry about that. Just have fun with her!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

If she's bigger you won't have to be so afraid of her getting hurt easily. My 2 bigger ones are tough as shoe leather,they romp and play hard and narry a cry from them . Bitsy and Rylee,I have to be careful ,even combing their fur since they're so delicate. No matter what she's mixed or not mixed with,I think she's going to be one lucky,loved girl.
I wouldn't worry too much,as long as she's healthy. We're not snobs here,not all of us have the most well bred show Malts ,but we all have is well loved Malts..that's what really counts...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

iheartbisou said:


> I would say it's more of a personality thing rather than a Maltese thing. Bisou doesn't growl at all.
> 
> Shelby, enjoy your puppy when you get her. It's okay to have a bigger maltese..they're less fragile, so don't worry about that. Just have fun with her!


Yeah,I think you're right,Sasha and Rylee don't growl,just Bitsy and Emily. We call them "little miss cranky pants" when they do that. Sasha sasses and Rylee is the quiet man.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki only growls when she is playing with her sock. Otherwise, she's a mellow hippie chick...


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I must say Shelby, even being dirty, I think she has an awfully cute face! She does look like a bigger Malt, but that just means more to love and not having to be as careful. Not sure if she's a mix... but she looks mostly Malt to me right now.

I'm sure she'll looks much better once you clean her up.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

When I look at her, I don't see anything about her that makes me think Bichon...but it's hard to know for sure honestly. She could have some Bichon somewhere behind her. But she looks Maltese to me. What I see is a very dirty, unbrushed puppy. She may even be matted. I am honestly shocked that they'd even send you photos of her in that condition...most of the puppymills with websites that I've come across all seem to show all their puppies with backgrounds & props and sometimes even dressed up. I suppose it's good that you are at least getting honest photos of her..but that poor little girl is so dirty  Yes, she does look to be on the larger size..she looks bigger than my Lacy was when I got her at 11 weeks. She will probably be a larger Maltese.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

3Maltmom said:


> Yep, for a 10-week-old pup she looks huge.
> 
> And yep, I'm thinkin' she's a Bichon mix. Bichon and Maltese pups
> do look very similiar. This is why many mills mix the two.
> ...


Have you ever seen this? It compares Maltese and Bichon puppies by age.

Maltese Dog and Puppy Size/Weight...does it matter??

I am so sorry, Shelby. Shame, shame on that breeder. Poor Alice is filthy. I can't believe they sent you pictures without trying to clean her up. She is probably growling because she's hardly ever been held.

Make sure you have a vet appointment scheduled and take her to your vet right away. Puppies kept in that filth can come with all sorts of things like coccidia, giardia, fleas, ear mites, ringworm....


----------



## malts4tina (Oct 28, 2007)

I think your little girl has a very sweet, adorable face with innocent eyes. I am excited for you to get her and cherish every moment with her. Although she is dirty right now, I see a lot of potential in her. I cannot tell if she is mixed with bichon or not, but I see a baby who is going to be loved. Yes, she is going to change your life too!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, she may not be tiny, but she will be cute. Just love her the way she is. I just hope she will have good health. Best of luck with her.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Awe Shelby!  I am so sorry all of this is happening to you! You should be super excited to get her and have breeders that will at least bathe their babies. Some people... grr

I know you will be the best thing that's EVER happened to Alice and she will NEVER stop loving you for it. Alice looks adorable and will be even cuter when you get her cleaned up and into some cute puppy wear!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Alice Ana said:


> Tina, yes i know she is poorly bred  i knew too late though. thanks for the replies though. i'm not worrying about her size - she's still going to be my baby. *it's just that i want to know how much this breeder lies.* all poor breeders are going to lie though... :/ not much i can do.


To be honest with you, the pics you've been sent of the pup, may not even be the pup you receive. That's another common lie. You may end up with a 6-week-old pup. Keep that in mind, and continue to read up on the health care of toy breeds.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

well I think that the most important thing at this stage is that the love and care she will receive once she reaches your arms  Have fun with her. Wishing you many happy years together with her.

Kat


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She is adorable Shelby! :wub: To me she doesn't look Bichon at all. Nemo also came from a pet-store 5 yrs ago before I knew the truth and while he did have some medical issues, over all he is great. All you can do is love her to death, give her all she needs and make a great life for you both. Trust me, everything else will fall into place.
Love & Luck :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Alice Ana said:


> at least it looks to me like she is. i'll post a picture. she looks HUGE to me - i'm not sure. if you want her age, it's in my signature. please check there before asking. also, yes - i am very frustrated with the breeder because in these pictures she has a very dirty face. i think she looks sickly, but i'm not sure. her coat and size is what triggered me to think she was part bichon. i'm at the point now where i can't chose to cancel (i couldn't before), so please don't bring that up.. thanks. i'm just curious if she looks part bichon to you.
> 
> their excuse for her face was that she was eating canned food and they just wiped it off and it was all wet. those are some ugly tear stains i'm going to have to deal with.. they haven't started any topknot (with just the band), even though her hair looks quite long to me.
> 
> ...


 
Dear Shelby,

All I can say to you, is I can not wait till this baby is in your arms and out of their home. How much longer till you get her?

Underneath all the unkeptness by this person, looks to be one adorable precious little girl and I am so glad she will be coming to your loving arms.

Shelby, I wouldn't really over worry anymore about the people you are getting this little girl from as far as how much they are not telling you the truth. I only say that because, not sure how much stock I would put in to what they have to say. Just be sure to get whatever medical paperwork they do have, and then take her to your vet, so she gets whatever care she is needing.

Shelby, I just know she is going to do so wonderful with you. Don't be afraid to ask any questions to your vet, or to the very knowledgeable people here on the forum.

Many hugs.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh yikes! Poor puppy! 
She's so dirty she looks very badly cared for!

My Milo was 2.5lbs at 10 weeks old and he is about 5.5/6lbs now at 12 months old, and has been since he was about 7 months old.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Handling & Gentling | Dog Star Daily

Get started on this immediately. If you have not already you need to order Ian Dunbar's puppy book and Patricia McConnell's puppy primer. 

With a lot of hard work even if she does have some negative tendancies you can make huge progress if you begin early.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

That pup will be gorgeous once she is bathed, brushed and lovingly cared for. I feel so sorry for her. That picture of her looks like she is so frightened to be in that person's arms.


----------



## Myah's mom (May 19, 2010)

Myah is close to the same age as yur baby. She weighs 3 lbs now. I hope she does not get too big but I will love her just the same. Seems to me your puppy's hair is much longer, but its hard to tell. 

As far as the tear stains I am battling this problem, I hope Myah grows out of it soon.

Just clean her and love her she will be a great baby for you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

3Maltmom said:


> To be honest with you, the pics you've been sent of the pup, may not even be the pup you receive. That's another common lie. You may end up with a 6-week-old pup. Keep that in mind, and continue to read up on the health care of toy breeds.


Deb, that was my thought when I saw that picture. It doesn't look like an eight week old puppy to me. 

I just can't get over the urine stains on that poor baby. She must be living in filth. :smcry:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Can't wait for you to get your baby and we ALL get to watch her blossom under your care, Shelby.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Have you ever seen this? It compares Maltese and Bichon puppies by age.
> 
> Maltese Dog and Puppy Size/Weight...does it matter??



that's what brought me to ask if she was part bichon on here. i must say, they are both really adorable breeds :wub: and i honestly wouldn't mind if she was mixed, i'm just glad i'm getting her. i feel guilty about being excited to get her and i feel a lot of sadness because of the way they are raised. but i keep telling myself she's going to be with me and be healthy and happy - so hopefully she'll live a great life.

now that someone mentioned mats, i have a feeling what i thought was part bichon in her are really mat  oh my. i'm going to go buy a detangling brush/comb and try to work everything out once she gets situated at home. if it doesn't work, i guess the clippers are going to come into play. in fact, after i write this, i'm heading to petsmart.

the breeder said they are feeding purina puppy chow right now, so i'll go buy a bag of that to mix in with other food if i need to. is purina puppy chow okay? i'm always so lost on food because there's really no good local food places for dogs. i'll check for some around here and do a little running around today (yay for having a license now:chili:being 16 is great lol). thanks everyone! i can't wait to get her:wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Alice Ana said:


> that's what brought me to ask if she was part bichon on here. i must say, they are both really adorable breeds :wub: and i honestly wouldn't mind if she was mixed, i'm just glad i'm getting her. i feel guilty about being excited to get her and i feel a lot of sadness because of the way they are raised. but i keep telling myself she's going to be with me and be healthy and happy - so hopefully she'll live a great life.
> 
> now that someone mentioned mats, i have a feeling what i thought was part bichon in her are really mat  oh my. i'm going to go buy a detangling brush/comb and try to work everything out once she gets situated at home. if it doesn't work, i guess the clippers are going to come into play. in fact, after i write this, i'm heading to petsmart.
> 
> the breeder said they are feeding purina puppy chow right now, so i'll go buy a bag of that to mix in with other food if i need to. is purina puppy chow okay? i'm always so lost on food because there's really no good local food places for dogs. i'll check for some around here and do a little running around today (yay for having a license now:chili:being 16 is great lol). thanks everyone! i can't wait to get her:wub:


Purina Puppy Chow is horrible food as is any food from the grocery store. It made from the waste of the human food industry, the not-fit-for-human-consumption by products.

Do you have a feed store in town? They often carry a higher grade of pet food. Why don't you give them a call and find out what they carry, then we can help you to decide.

When do you pick up up? I would schedule a vet appointment for the same day if possible. If not, definitely the next day. From the living conditions poor Alice is coming from, I'd be very concerned about parasites and transmittable diseases.

Did they ever get back to you with her weight? Surely the storm is over now and they can go out to the kennels and weigh her.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Purina Puppy Chow is horrible food as is any food from the grocery store. It made from the waste of the human food industry, the not-fit-for-human-consumption by products.
> 
> Do you have a feed store in town? They often carry a higher grade of pet food. Why don't you give them a call and find out what they carry, then we can help you to decide.
> 
> ...




i emailed them about 40 minutes ago and they said she weighs about 3lbs - which i'm not worried about anymore. i was hoping she would be around 4-7lbs full grown - but now i'm hoping she'll actually be a bit bigger so that she is stronger, considering she's coming from a bad place already. oh man this has really, really been a stressful event buying from a not reputable breeder. never. ever. again.:angry:

about the food - i'm just going to buy a small bag of the purina puppy chow now so that i can switch it over slowly to a better food. i don't want to change immediately because she's going to go through a lot. :smilie_tischkante:

i'm going to try to get a hold of Orijen. i think it may be within our area, at Prairieland Feeds. if it isn't, i guess i'll head out to somewhere else. (thank scientists for the GPS!) i'll be back later to give updates.


EDIT: i just called - they don't have Orijen. they have "Instinct" or something.. they said it's very similar. they have science diet and iams, also. i couldn't understand anything else though.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Do they have Wellness Puppy? That is easier to find than Orijen. 

Here are store locators for Wellness, Orijen and Acana:

Wellness

Orijen

Acana


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

looks like the only one around me is Wellness, so i hope it's good. it's at Prarieland Feeds again, but i couldn't find anything less than an hour away from me with Orijen or Acana.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh no Purina Dog Food is absolutely horrible junk. If I were you I would not dare buy a bag of that stuff......even to transition her. I'd start slowly giving her a little bit of quality kibble like the others have suggested. Acana, Orijen, Wellness, Instinct, Natural Balance, etc. are just to name a few. 
When I first go my malt (6 weeks, I know very very early) she weighed 1.8 pounds. They had her on a food called "Nutrience"... it was not good. I bought a bag of Orijen and gave her a bit at a time and she was fine.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My newbies eat exactly what the rest are eating.

When Daisy came along, the owners brought a big bag of Ol' Roy.
I threw it out. I've never had a problem with any of my dogs.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Alice Ana said:


> i emailed them about 40 minutes ago and they said she weighs about 3lbs - which i'm not worried about anymore. i was hoping she would be around 4-7lbs full grown - but now i'm hoping she'll actually be a bit bigger so that she is stronger, considering she's coming from a bad place already. oh man this has really, really been a stressful event buying from a not reputable breeder. never. ever. again.:angry:
> 
> about the food - i'm just going to buy a small bag of the purina puppy chow now so that i can switch it over slowly to a better food. i don't want to change immediately because she's going to go through a lot. :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> ...


"Instinct" is a raw food made by Natures Variety. They also make Prairie which is great food. Wellness is excellent, too, though.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Poor baby, she doesn't look very happy. I am sure that once you get her and clean her up she will be much happier. It is amazing how far a little love can go and how it can improve a pups looks. You can see underneath her unkept hair she is a real cutie patootie. She is going to look beautiful once you get her cleaned up. I can't wait to see her little smiling face once she is with you.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

so i went out and bought Wellness, along with a brush, tear stain removal, puppy shampoo, ear cleaner, and toothpaste. when i bring her home, how long should i wait before cleaning her?


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

You know, this little girl may look uncared for right now, and she may not be the size you thought you were going to have, but inside is a precious little one that needs your love..And You need her too.. Just be the best mommy ever to her and no matter what she looks like, she will be beautiful to you.. I know all she needs is your love and care to blossom... I have a bichon Frise that is bald,and he is the sweetest little guy ever.. No one else wanted him, so I took him..He is really a blessing to our family.. I can't even imagine life without him.. So, go on and shower Alice with all the love you have and she will give you more than you ever imagined ...Congratulations Mommy!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good luck with your new pup. Things might not have been as you expected but your heart is so in the right place that I know you'll give her all the love and care she'll need. You've got some great guidance here. They all talked me through the whole process of my first (and so far only) maltese. 
Tyler's been on Wellness and we like it a lot. I wouldn't do raw for a young pup and also IMO don't use any of the tear stain products on such a young pup. A few good baths will probably do wonders. See if anyone can give you a good shampoo suggestion that you can find near you, will work on a really dirty dog, who might have fleas, and is affordable. Please look up the lists that are posted of what you need for a new pup and make sure you have a leash and a harness to put on her...don't use a collar since it can put pressure on her trachea. When do you get her?


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Just wondering Shelby, when do you bring her home? It should be soon, right?

PS- for sure try to buy a harness (we like the harness vest style the best) for her..to protect her throat area when walking her.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Alice Ana said:


> so i went out and bought Wellness, along with a brush, tear stain removal, puppy shampoo, ear cleaner, and toothpaste. when i bring her home, how long should i wait before cleaning her?


That is a question you need to ask your vet, Shelby. I can't stress enough how important it is to have Alice examined ASAP. If she's that dirty on the outside, I worry about what you can't see on the inside.

I recommend you set up an appointment so that she goes to your vet as soon as you pick her up, on the way home. I would not use any product on her until your vet checks her. For instance, if she has ear mites, you need a prescription from your vet, not an ear cleaner.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

okay i think i should take her to the vet first then, instead of cleaning her up first. i'm getting her in 6 days, so on a friday. i think the vet we go to is open then.. but she may have to wait until monday if nothing else because she's 5 1/2 hours away from us and it's going to be a whole day trying to get her home. she might be coming home with us on saturday.
i do already have a harness and leash. i also have a seatbelt harness for when she's older. we do a lot of traveling to shelbyville lake to go boating, so i thought she should be safe but not have to sit in a crate all the time.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww poor little baby. She looks terrified. At least she will be home with you soon and you can get her some vet care, clean her up, and give her lots of love and socialization. She does look big to me, but even a big Malt puppy looks tiny compared to most other dogs, so she'll probably still look small to you in person. 

I agree with Marj that you should schedule your vet appointment now for the day you're picking Alice up so you can have her checked out. Some of the parasites/conditions she may have can be transmitted to humans (like Giardia). You don't want to have to worry about her coming in and compromising your/your family's in addition to her own problems. 

Another option if you're trying to get foods that aren't near you is to go online. We used to order cat food from PetFoodDirect.com because our local store didn't have what I wanted. They have almost every dog food, too, and they have free shipping deals often.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

in the future i will probably start ordering from online, but i don't have a credit card or checks yet :x someday i will


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Alice Ana said:


> in the future i will probably start ordering from online, but i don't have a credit card or checks yet :x someday i will


You could open up a bank account, then open a paypal account online. That way you can purchase online and it would be a good way for you to learn to manage your money. Just a thought.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Does the breeder give you any sort of health guarantee? If so, make sure it extends into Monday night if you are picking her up on Friday morning. Make the vet appt for Monday if you can't get her until Friday.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

When you get her remember socialization is very important. Handling her, petting her , touching her paws is also very important. My malt is 11 pounds and she is a cute fluff ball. They really bring a lot of joy into your life. She'll probably love some new toys...anything to stimulate her mind would be a plus.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Does the breeder give you any sort of health guarantee? If so, make sure it extends into Monday night if you are picking her up on Friday morning. Make the vet appt for Monday if you can't get her until Friday.



Shelby posted her contract awhile back. All she gets is a 72 hour guarantee on _life threatening_ illnesses, no reimbursement for vet bills, no genetics guarantee.

Considering the fact Alice is coming from a Missouri puppymill and is so filthy, it's best to hope for the best, but assume the worst. You do not want to bring anything contagious into your house. Do you have other pets? Giardia, cocciosis, and ringworm all spread to other pets and humans quickly.

We have a woman on another forum whose ten week old puppy came with giardia, cocciosis, and ringworm. She has spent a fortune on medication as her older Pekingese got all three. She and her husband also got ringworm and have had to go to the dermatologist. She has been battling this for weeks, but they keep getting reinfected. She has to wash all the human and pet bedding twice a day and uses 10 bottles of bleach a week trying to sterilize. They have spent $$$$ on treatments for their yard. She says her hands are raw from all the bleach and is in tears most of the time.

You just don't want to take a chance on bringing anything contagious into your house. I would make sure she goes directly from the kennel to your vet. Make sure he checks her skin with an ultraviolet light (for ringworm). Be upfront about where Alice came from so he checks her thoroughly.

It is much better to be overly cautious than to take even the slightest chance of bringing something into your home.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Alice Ana said:


> okay i think i should take her to the vet first then, instead of cleaning her up first. i'm getting her in 6 days, so on a friday. i think the vet we go to is open then.. but she may have to wait until monday if nothing else because she's 5 1/2 hours away from us and it's going to be a whole day trying to get her home. she might be coming home with us on saturday.
> i do already have a harness and leash. i also have a seatbelt harness for when she's older. we do a lot of traveling to shelbyville lake to go boating, so i thought she should be safe but not have to sit in a crate all the time.


Shelby, glad to hear she is coming home to you in 6 days. Not sure if you mentioned this in other threads, but also find out what the family has been feeding your little girl, so you can either continue, or start weaning her off of it to introudce a new food to her.

If you can't get her to the vet the same day, I would defintely bath her. Be careful not to get water in her ears. Give her a chance first to get to know all of you, hold her, love her, so she feels safe, and then I would giver her a bath.

If possible, if the vet can not see her that day you get her, ask them if there is a number where they can be reached for the time you will have her home, in case you see something that you are unsure of (ex. like if her ears have any odor or what appears to be dirt, things like that) or if she is appears to be not feeling well. This number will be good to have on hand and also to know exactly how to get there if you need to. She may be very shy and a little leary at first, that is understandable.

Also find out when was the last time she ate so you know when her next feeding should be.

Sounds like an awful lot I know, but it will all fall into place. And remember to always ask as many questions as you can come up with, from your vet, and of course here.

Have you all in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> Shelby posted her contract awhile back. All she gets is a 72 hour guarantee on _life threatening_ illnesses, no reimbursement for vet bills, no genetics guarantee.
> 
> Considering the fact Alice is coming from a Missouri puppymill and is so filthy, it's best to hope for the best, but assume the worst. You do not want to bring anything contagious into your house. Do you have other pets? Giardia, cocciosis, and ringworm all spread to other pets and humans quickly.
> 
> ...


Was wondering...can you get her Thursday instead of Friday so you could get her to the vet Friday after the trip?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Was wondering...can you get her Thursday instead of Friday so you could get her to the vet Friday after the trip?


Exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> Was wondering...can you get her Thursday instead of Friday so you could get her to the vet Friday after the trip?





Nikki's Mom said:


> Exactly what I was thinking...


:thumbsup: Yes, I agree! I would hate to see you have a problem on the weekend and have to try to find an emergency vet.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Shelby -- I feel so sorry for this poor puppy and agree with everything else that everyone here has posted.

But -- I do want to share something with you. I rescued my Tilly from a puppy mill/pet store situation. I immediately took her to my vet. She had been almost starved to death (was skin and bones) and had cocciosis and worms which is very common with puppy mill dogs. Even though I had been told that she had already been given 3 vaccinations, I had my Vet begin her vaccination series all over again because I could not trust what I had been told. And I also couldn't rely on the age that said she was.

She got the vet care she needed, she got groomed, she got love, toys and nutrious food -- and she BLOSSOMED. 3 weeks later, when we returned to the vets for her next series of vaccinations, Dr. Patricia said that she just couldn't believe Tilly was the same puppy I had brought in before. Candidately she later told me that she had not believed that Tilly would survive even a week, but, as I said -- she BLOSSOMED.

That proves what the proper care and love will do. You will be able to provide that and this little one will blossom too.

Tilly will be 4 years old in 2 weeks and she is the love of my life (of course, Lacie is my baby) -- but Tilly has such a happy, free spirit. I just can't imagine what might have happened had I not been there to rescue her.

Tilly is very big -- 11 pounds -- but in perfect weight (not fat). She's a big girl, yes, but with a big heart too. No other little one has ever given me the love that Tilly has. It's as if she knows that I saved her little life.

Now when I look at her, I believe that she is crossed with some Chinese Crested Power Puff in her genes. I mentioned this to my Vet a couple of months ago when we were there for her annual check-up, and Dr. Patricia said that she would agree. She could definitely see it because of how long her legs and her body is and also she has a longer muzzle. I don't care. She is such a sweetheart.

I knew, however, what I was getting myself into when I rescued her and knew that she wasn't a "well-breed" Maltese. But I wouldn't trade her for the top winning show top. Tilly is very special, and your little on will be too. It hurts to know that the breeders are frauds and liars, but your little fluff isn't to be blamed for their greed.

You will always know how you may have saved her from a life of misery.

Hugs to you, and the sooner you get her the better -- for her sake.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

P.S. When not using a quality whitening shampoo like #1 All Systems or CC, a lot of use have had a lot of luck with Patene Ice, Ice Shampoo and Conditioner. I use it on my girls 2 out of every 4 baths (ones a week). Tresemmes shampoos are also good for the fluffs. Be sure to dilute the shampoo. Use about 1/4 cup of shampoo to 1 cup of water and mix well.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I agree,who knows who would end up w/ her,if she's not a well bred maltese. I know our cocker Amber was sick,bloated w/ worms and balding from malnutrician. She was at a pet store. I don't like to buy from pet stores but something about her just grabbed our hearts. 
They tend to put the sick ones on deep discount then some idiot buys a cheap dog and it goes bad from there. 
We bought her,before she was discounted,took several hundred to get her healthy again but we feel she was meant to be ours. I pray for the day pet stores are no more... but think of all the suffering it would end....

She was meant to be yours,doesn't matter how you found her. No one here will judge you for buying from a BYB,your heart is pure on this,you want to give her a good home and a special place in your heart and that is the kindest thing we can do for a fluff. She's lucky to have you.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Shelby you got lots of good advice here. I got Rocky from a pet store before I knew much about puppy mills. There was a huge sign in the pet store saying "we do not buy from puppymills." But now I know that is not true. Rocky was in good condition and healthy. Just because your little girl is dirty may not mean she is unhealthy...but like everyone said, it's best to take her to a Vet ASAP just in case. It would be great if you can get her on Thursday and take her on Thursday and if there is a problem, you can call them on Friday. 

I have Rocky on Natural Balance Organic dry kibble. I tried him on a couple before deciding on one. Now I add chicken to his food. Rocky had and still has a good digestive system...nothing ever bothers his stomach. He is super healthy and a great well behaved little dog. I have put in hours of training him though and am now taking him to puppy school. 

I can see your Alice is a beautiful puppy and can't wait to see her face without all that grime and dirt. And with your loving care...and believe me it's hard work, but *so* rewarding...she will florish into a beautiful little girl. I hope and pray you have a healthy baby too. You will learn how to be a great Mommy...and there's plenty of other experienced Mommys here to help you along. Good luck and best wishes to you and Alice.:thumbsup:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I agree with Tina, she's a big dirty poorly bred maltese. But I bet you will love her just the same. As you have said numerous times, it's a done deal so you need to stop focusing on what she is or isn't and where she came from just enjoy your new pupy. 

When you are old enough to make your own purchase you will do it differently. In the mean time with a bath a love I am sure she will be a wonderful pet.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Poor baby girl looks scared but thank god you will do whats right with all the suggestions from people who can help you with there knowledge and your kindness .She might be on the big size but what a pretty face she has .Looking forward to seeing her grow.I will say a extra prayer that she is in good health.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Shelby -- I feel so sorry for this poor puppy and agree with everything else that everyone here has posted.
> 
> But -- I do want to share something with you. I rescued my Tilly from a puppy mill/pet store situation. I immediately took her to my vet. She had been almost starved to death (was skin and bones) and had cocciosis and worms which is very common with puppy mill dogs. Even though I had been told that she had already been given 3 vaccinations, I had my Vet begin her vaccination series all over again because I could not trust what I had been told. And I also couldn't rely on the age that said she was.
> 
> ...


This is a beautiful post, it really touched me. I'm glad you shared this with the OP. 

To the original poster, I hope that your wonderful baby is in great health and blossoms under your love and care. I truly wish the best for you both and that you have many long and happy years together. There will be challenges, but there are with any puppy and we'll be here to help and support you in any way we can.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm of the thought that bigger is better. In fact, if/when I get another Maltese, I will seek out another rescue or a reputable breeder that aims for dogs on the larger side of the standard. I can't imagine having a fragile, teensy, tiny dog around. 


I think, after you get your puppy, you should look into reporting this "breeder" to the proper authorities. To send a picture of a puppy in that condition, is inexcusable to me. She is not only dirty but looks pretty matted to me as well. I shudder to think about the condition the parents are in. Perhaps something really great could come of this.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

sorry it took so long to reply to everyone - we have finals coming up and it's really hectic. first off, there's no way i would ever be able to get her today. that would mean that i would have to take off the last 2 days of school and stay home with her and take her to the vet.. but my parents would never let me do that. they would make me go to school and then alice would be home alone for about 9 hours peeing herself and being even more miserable than before! i'm getting her saturday morning - we're making the long drive tomorrow though.

thanks for all the very sweet posts, they mean a lot. i love to hear about actual success stories - even if it means high medical bills... it's still touching.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Shelby, she has the cutest little face!!:wub:
she just needs to be with you, in her mom's arms,
i cant wait for you to get her!!:heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good luck Shelby. Let us know how it goes and if you need any advice once you have her in your arms, we're here.


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

i agree she looks a tad dirty and is probably not what you were expecting..but she is still adorable and has a personality. After a few baths, she will be so cute..it wont even matter if she is part maltese and part tasmanian devil =)


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Safe travels today Shelby! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

how is she ? just keep us updated , shes lucky u found her and shes lucky u will be her mommy .


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Waiting for pictures of your new precious little one  Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Todays the travel day:chili:stay safe, all of us Awntie's are waiting to see how things went. I can't wait till you hold her in your arms:wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

:aktion033::chili:


Matilda's mommy said:


> Todays the travel day:chili:stay safe, all of us Awntie's are waiting to see how things went. I can't wait till you hold her in your arms:wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I can't wait for her to bring her home! That pup deserves Shelby!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Todays the travel day:chili:stay safe, all of us Awntie's are waiting to see how things went. I can't wait till you hold her in your arms:wub:


I hope all goes well! I know how excited you must be!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And we're all excited for you too. Please post and let us know that all is well and that she's arrived safely.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I bet you're excited, Shelby! I know I can't wait to see pictures of Alice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

We can't wait for an update-----I hope all goes well !


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Is she there yet?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think today was travel; tomorrow is pick up.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Waiting for an update (and hopefully, pictures as well ) wish you a safe travel .. this is exciting ^_^



Snowbody said:


> I think today was travel; tomorrow is pick up.


yeah, that's what I think to


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Good luck Shelby, we are all thinking about you :heart:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We are like grandparents awaiting the birth of that baby. . . holding our breath for you! Welcome to your new forever home baby. Kitzi sends sweet kisses!


----------



## sarnoak (Apr 7, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> We are like grandparents awaiting the birth of that baby. . . holding our breath for you!


We are! Cannot wait until you have her safe and sound!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

opcorn:waiting


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Just sitting here waiting to hear you have her in your arms, Shelby!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

...Waiting for an update & pics of little Miss Alice! I hope all is well!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

*SHE'S HERE      !! everything went VERY well, i posted about it in the other maltese related topic *

thank you EVERYONE


----------

